# Heater Testing



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This is not the way to test a heater.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ummm...yeah, hot heater in cool water...great idea.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Was the heater on _our_ right plugged in and hot? After seeing this not many people will forget to turn off the heater when doing water changes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha, I always always forget, but then again, I empty and fill immediately, so usually there's no standing around to get hot time in between. Also helps if you use a high quality heater.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Jager heater cases are made of the same thing (or very very close) as glass stove cooktops called Duran glass. The first time I had a big water boil over on the stove after we got it, I had a brief flash of something like that happening - good stuff - it didn't.


----------

